# My Supplement's Your Comments



## LordODell (Mar 14, 2010)

ok here we go...1st ill say im sort of new to the game and i have alot of GNC stuff because of 50% and 70% off deals

GNC Amplified Mass XXX
GNC Amplified Wheybolic Extreme 60
GNC Pro Performance Amplified Creatine 189
GNC Pro Performance Beta-Alanine
GNC Pro Performance L-Carnitine
GNC Pro Performance CLA
GNC Alpha Lipoic Acid 600
Ultimate Nutrition Bulgarian Tribulus 750mg
NO2 Platinum (got this for $36! exp's 3/10)
Source Naturals Free Form L-Citrulline
Wegmans Multi Vitamin & Minerals
My ADD and my need for things NOW make me take this stuff

what i want to know is well opinions,comments and is there better stuff?

lol just because this is here im going to post it 3 times
 lol awesome


----------



## LordODell (Mar 14, 2010)

oh and my girl friend is takking this Lipo 6 Black _Hers_ stuff

any comments on this stuff that costs of whole heap of mone


----------



## WeightGainNet (Mar 15, 2010)

LordODell said:


> ok here we go...1st ill say im sort of new to the game and i have alot of GNC stuff because of 50% and 70% off deals
> 
> GNC Amplified Mass XXX
> GNC Amplified Wheybolic Extreme 60
> ...



Wowww man. That's a LOT of supplements and it probably costs you a fortune.

I'd say the only ones you need are:

Multi Vitamin
Creatine
Whey

The rest is garbage and will produce little to no results for the money you're spending. And Tribulus will give you a boner, but that's about it.


----------



## LordODell (Mar 15, 2010)

even the Beta-Alanine?

what about the no2 (arginine)?

lota talk about CLA


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 15, 2010)

Beta-alanine is junk and NO boosters have their place but really taking creatine regularly does the same thing and lipo 6 black IMO is crap unless your just looking for a speed buzz


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't think L-carnitine or tribulus will do much. The others, including beta-alanine, can be useful parts of your program.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LordODell (Mar 16, 2010)

i get mixed feelings everywhere about beta-alanine


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 18, 2010)

Beta-alanine has it's place. SO does L-carnitine. Preferably Acetly-L-Carnitine though. ALA is also an excellent sup for glucose control and uptake. Though the R-ala is more effective being it is the only active Isomer and you need half as much. 

The biggest problem I see is the GNC. You can find better prices if you look elsewhere.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Mar 19, 2010)

LordODell said:


> ... lota talk about CLA



Yeah, I have heard combining Sesamin and CLA provides great results.. Anyone have personal experience with this?

I am thinking about trying it, but both products are pretty expensive at the recommended dosages..


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 19, 2010)

Sesamin is suppose to be pretty good, though I have yet to use it my self.


----------



## nni (Mar 20, 2010)

sesamin is not very good. it was very popular for a short period and then it died out. i found it moderately good fat limiting fat gains, but useless for fat loss. the science behind it is sketchy. 

cla is just frustrating, real world does not support the positive studies. recently several good animal and a small human study came out showing benefits with 5 grams, stacked with green tea, and stacked with arginine. then another one came out saying cla is as dangerous as trans fats. so i am steering clear.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Mar 21, 2010)

Too many flashy products and labels these days.  The only things that I'd ever spend money on would be protein, creatine and multi vitamins.  Anything else to me would be a waste of money.


----------



## sweetjaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

i got caught up in the hype and bought a bunch of stuff when i got back into working out... protein, creatine and the multi vitamins are going to be best for your foundation. keep in mind you can swallow supplements all day long but if your not eating right for what you are tryin to accomplish then your flushing money down the toilet. literally speaking!! lol! also check the labels so you dont waste your money buying something thats already added to another supplement.


----------



## LordODell (Mar 23, 2010)

sweetjaymz said:


> also check the labels so you dont waste your money buying something thats already added to another supplement.


  i hear that!

CLA is cheap too...idk someone back there said it was expensive.


----------



## user19 (Mar 26, 2010)

Keep it simple, whey ,creatine, multi , fish oil


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 30, 2010)

LordODell said:


> even the Beta-Alanine?
> 
> what about the no2 (arginine)?
> 
> lota talk about CLA


 
Keep Beta-Alanine, scientific studies are backing it!!! CLA and Carnitinine does make a little difference they're just maybe too expensive for what they'll bring to you.If your girl doesn't like her stimulant, tell her to go with Lipo 6x, that's what my girl did with great results!!!Fish oil is a good add-on as is extra C vitamin, even if you use already a multi!


----------

